# My Next purchase is gonna be...



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

After several weeks of reading, going to the range and spending almost $175 on rentals, range time and ammo I think I have decided on the H&K 45C. 
I went to 2 different ranges and rented 3 different guns. Targets are shown for each. I think I was less accurate with the Springfield 9mm than the 45's in general which is kinda weird and i think I was a little more accurate with the Springfield XD45 over the HK. The HK was a standard USP 45 not the newer compact 45 with the different grip and the green Luminova sights on it. I like the feel of the new HK45 over the USP version, the grip just seems better to me. 
I will have to wait another 31 days before I do paperwork for it because when I was at the range last week i decided on a cheap to shoot all the time gun to improve technique (grip, stance, trigger control etc etc.) I bought myself a Sig Mosquito and will pick it up friday after work. Feels much more like a real gun in the hand than the Walther p22. I can shoot 200+ rounds without breaking the bank account on 45 acp ammo. 
Let me know what you think of my target sessions. There are 2 different targets for the HK usp45, one for the SAXD 9mm compact and one for the SAXD 45.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

At what distance were you shooting?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

rfair said:


> At what distance were you shooting?


+1 Like to know where you were at compared to the targets.brokenimage


----------



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

this was right about 30 feet. 50 rounds for each of the 4 targets.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Your doing well!!!


----------



## amourandcris (Mar 8, 2009)

Can I have your Mosquito when you get your H&K 45C?

Ok that was dumb.

Anyway I think the H&K 45C is a really great handgun. I shot one a couple weeks ago and I felt very comfortable with it. Congrats on that one, if you decide to go for it.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

I like my mosquito. the trigger is a little strong for the DA, and bit small for my fat finger. I do like the safties and decocker. Mine came with a little rubber thing that allows you to dryfire.

It is nowhere as accurate as my FNP 9, or let me rephrase that, I am not as accurate with the Mosquito as I am with the 9.  

I am getting close to getting enough rounds that I should be able to start feeding it the cheaper 22lr without issues. CCI mini mags are $8/hundred. I can get 9 for about 9/box of 50. that is not too much price difference.

Buy an extra mag if you can find one, it gives you a little more continuity at the range.

YMMV
John


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

Good shooting.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats on your decision. 

Pics will be required after you buy your new friend.


----------



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a couple pics of the new Sig. Will take it to the range sometime this coming week. I picked up an extra mag for it as well for $40. It's a shame this doesn't come with one extra mag included oh well.


----------

